# Support Group for Central Maine



## anniegunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi!I'm trying to start an IBD support group in the central Maine area (Bangor)with the backing of the CCFA. To do so, I need a co-facilitator. If you or someone you know is willing to be a co-facilitator, please contact me or Kristen at the Crohn's and Colitis Foundation of America.Thank you.


----------



## mnisbett (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi,I'm from Bangor and I have IBS with an undiagnosed food allergy trigger. I'd be very interested in a support group. Please keep me up to dateThanksMark


----------



## anniegunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Mark,I still haven't had any leads on a co-facilitator. I may just have to do this on my own. *sigh* Andrea


----------

